
Does Tire Rotation Include Tightening Lug Nuts? Michigan Court Concludes 'No' - jatsign
https://jalopnik.com/does-tire-rotation-include-tightening-lug-nuts-michiga-1839270921?mc_cid=b9320225f2&mc_eid=6b1c632b65
======
mytailorisrich
Sensationalist title and article but even from the article's description the
ruling seems much more reasonable that claimed.

If I understand correctly:

Garage was sued in part for violating a consumer protection law that protects
against unfair and deceptive practices like " _charging for repairs that are
in fact not performed_ ".

The court ruled that the garage has not violated that law because they had in
fact performed the tyre rotation. The issue was rather that the rotation was
performed _incorrectly_. Presumably if the rotation had not been performed the
customer would not have lost a wheel in the first place...

Sounds reasonable to me.

If the issue is one of recovering legal costs then that should be addressed
specifically in law.

